# How to study for Aga Khan University (AKU) test?



## nudrat

hey anyone having any info abt agha khan's entrance test , please share it with me :?


----------



## faisal

*Re: How to study for AKU test*



nudrat said:


> hey anyone having any info abt agha khan's entrance test , please share it with me :?


Hello Nudrat, 
Are u taking Aga khan's test this year ? I can tell u everything about the test that u want to know.. I took the test last year and I passed it and then I was required to get atleast 3 B's in A level before I cud be interviewed ..but unfortunately i got 1 B and 2 C's in A level due to Practicals .... ! 
Anyhow ... for Aga khan u shud study from Federal board books.... i mean Phy, chem, botany and zoology ....u shud study ffrom them! Thats a minimum .... apart from them u shud study those topics from else where like A level books etc ... but U MUST study them from federal board books bcoz thats where they give the test from ! And try not to memorize things from those books ! Just make your concepts crystal clear ... they dont ask complicated topics ... they give questions on very simple phenomenon but they questions are a bit diff however easier for those whose concepts are clear !
And one more thing, in Aga khan's application it is stated that the maths section comes from matric ...but thats not so ...there are so many questions that are not there in matric... for example last year when i was taking the test .... there was a question on "probability ". This topic is NOT in matric book ! The best way to prepare for maths of the entry test is to study the O Level Maths book ! That wud be enough. And then for practice try solving the maths questions of SAT I maths.... 
If u want to know anything else .... feel free to ask ... 
See ya


----------



## nudrat

THANX Faisal
but I myself am taking the test for the second time and as far as I think the content is not just limited to FSc books. I have a really tough schedule so can u tell me approximately how much time did the whole prep took and wat %age did u get in the test


----------



## nudrat

HI
I got 69% in the last test, but I believe this score wasn't competitive. I am taking the test from islamabad, wat abt u. And how come u are taking the test again aren't u ineligible coz of two C's.
Anyways I have heard that going through SATII subjects is more beneficial wat do u say??


----------



## faisal

Hi, 
so did u take the interview ? 69% isnt that bad score..... if u have 70% then u have pretty high chances ! i tool the test from peshawar...i live in peshawar. I am improving the 2 C's ...so again i am applying on a pending result basis.....

Yeah thats what i told u in the begining that try doing SAT subject test's papers ....formerly called SAT II!

one more thing, 
there are some MCQ's books by Indian writers ...they are really good ..alot better than SAT II. there are only a few MCQ's of every topic in Barron's SAT II but those indian books have thousands ! try doing them ...they are very helpful ...i havent started them yet ..but soon i will inshallah


----------



## nudrat

Thanx alot u have really provided me with a useful guideline, 
BEST OF LUCK


----------



## faisal

its ok .... u r welcomed.... 
you too best of luck .....


----------



## faisal

tell me one thing, 
from where are u studying ffor Botany ? which book is the BEST for botany ? 
help will be appreciated , 
thanks


----------



## nudrat

well I think the content in FSc book is enough, and as far as my prep is concerned I think I would just go through the frequently asked topics from the FSc books and for the rest I would just stick to the sat subject books as I don't have enough time!!


----------



## faisal

okay , thanks alot for your help ... 
if u have any other questions, feel free to post them ...


----------



## falikkhwaja

im going to give my test inshallah this year.im doing my a-levels so should i study only my a-levels or should i study f.sc too.


----------



## soursugar

hey im taking the test this year n lhr.. ne1 joining me??


----------



## meraal

faisal said:


> one more thing,
> there are some MCQ's books by Indian writers ...they are really good ..alot better than SAT II. there are only a few MCQ's of every topic in Barron's SAT II but those indian books have thousands ! try doing them ...they are very helpful ...i havent started them yet ..but soon i will inshallah


i've read ur post in which u've told about mcq's books of indian writers could u tell me their name im giving aku test this year 2007 could u tell me some useful sources to study
thanx
best regards#happy


----------



## MastahRiz

If you live in pakistan then you should be able to find mcq books at almost every book store. They're really popular as far as I've seen. You can never study enough for Aga Khan, so buy as many as you think you can get through before the test.

PS
Don't double post.


----------



## Scorpio89

r Phy, chem, botany and zoology the only subjects asessed????


----------



## Rehan

Scorpio89 said:


> r Phy, chem, botany and zoology the only subjects asessed????


Although it's very easy to just ask a question, you should also put some time and effort into finding information on your own. All the information regarding which form the AKU Entry test will be in is available on the Aga Khan website.


----------



## Guest

Hey... I'll be applying for aku for the first time so anybody have any idea about their scholarship program.... i mean does any one even get it.... and how much do they lessen the tuition fee by......? do let me know

and which format should we mainly focus on for aku...... F Sc.... SAT II..... or the indian dudes books......?


----------



## saim

hey I m frm America
My dad wants me take the Aga khan entry test. I took the sat one but i didnt make a 1300 on it so i have to take the entry test....I want to know what kind of books should I study because I am here in America and I do not have the FSc books...Thanks


----------



## MedGrunt

If you're serious about taking and doing well on the entrance test get the FSc books. Ask family/friends to mail them to you or do whatever it takes. Getting into AKU isn't easy and studying from alternative books would be giving yourself a disadvantage.


----------



## Guest

hmm.........

What about the HSC books would they be of any help???


----------



## kanzan

Where can I find actual AKU entry test practise questions (other than the sample paper available from their site)?


----------



## Guest

well.... i don't their is a site.... where the aku sample test papers are available.... if the moderator knows anything about it than.... well but don't worry.... you wont get a reply from ______.... he only talk to Americans..... anyways... try googleing it let me know if you find something............


----------



## MastahRiz

Unfortunately we haven't set up any sort of a repository of past papers or sample questions for entry tests yet, partially because no one is allowed to keep a copy of an entry test with them after taking it. Using the Fsc books to study for them is what everyone recommends so far, and there's a lot to memorize in there, so you should get started early.

BTW Tahseer Khan, you've received an infraction for insulting other members of this site. Try to make it your last, and keep your disrespectful comments to yourself.


----------



## Guest

well.... modz.... now i have your attention....... and i just told the truth.............. 
btw 
Rizwan.A.Alvi {modz}... try to reply early to our posts...rather then consolidating.... them help is better when delivered at the right time........ and not the vice versa....
....here is your infraction......


----------



## MastahRiz

Leave it to an uneducated person to complain about free help.

You don't pay to use this website, and I'm not paid to run it. If you feel the help is inadequate, then feel free to go elsewhere. No one is forcing you to be here.

BTW, I do try to answer all the posts that I can, but posts like yours with a hundred ellipses, poor spelling and grammar are too annoying to even read, let alone reply to. I'm not obligated to torment myself in deciphering such moronic prose. Secondly, I don't reply to a post that I don't have an answer to, otherwise it's just a waste of space, much like your previous posts.

You've received a temporary ban.


----------



## numaan

AOA
can any 1 help me regarding AKU test.
what kind of MCQS usually they ask??
should i study only 1st year or 2nd year books??
you know that how we fsc studebts study in oakistan so can u suggest me some other heping books for study???


----------



## kanzan

Well, do you think the FSc books should be preferred over the SAT II books?


----------



## MastahRiz

kanzan said:


> Well, do you think the FSc books should be preferred over the SAT II books?


SAT II books are definitely not the way to go for an AKU test. The MCAT prep might be better, or better yet, the FSc books.


----------



## saim

hm I called the university and I asked them what should I study for the Aga Khan test. They told me to use Fsc Books. And the test is gona be on Biology, Physics, Chemistry, Math and English. The sample test on online was not too hard esp the English portion, but maybe you might want to study hard for the physics and math section.


----------



## MastahRiz

They'll tell you to use the FSc books since those are so widely available and considered a relatively high standard for undergrad levels of those subjects, but I think if you supplement those with an American MCAT book you'd really be in good shape.

If you really want to go all out, then go ahead and grab the SAT II books as well, but just remember that the physics SAT II is way more conceptual than an entrance test will be. SAT II physics questions are all pretty much trick questions that you either know the answer to right away (without even seeing the answers) or you don't. There's not much math or simple formulas involved.


----------



## NIGAHAT

hey......
i am from larkana and i am taking test for first time, 
can u have more information about aku test.I have only read FSc books and mathemetics of class matric.I have problem in mathematics,can i read O level math is that enough for me.


----------



## Rihana

NIGAHAT said:


> hey......
> i am from larkana and i am taking test for first time,
> can u have more information about aku test.I have only read FSc books and mathemetics of class matric.I have problem in mathematics,can i read O level math is that enough for me.


I would advise you to study from MCET/SAT 1 mathematics. 
As far as the test is concerned you should time yourself and do practice questions from MCET don?t forget your exam will have negative marking/limited time. 
There is an institution in Karachi called Student?s Inn, they pre-test students according to the AKU Entrance exam pattern. 
Good Luck!


----------



## MastahRiz

what's MCET?


----------



## dubya0

i have a quick question, i am from the US and i cant make the AKU test in pakistan so they said they were going to have me take the test here in the US. So if any one here knows if they will test me over curriculum from pakistan or the US it will be a lot of help.


----------



## MastahRiz

I'd bet on it being one based on the pakistani curriculum.


----------



## dubya0

alright thnx for the help


----------



## saim

hey dubya where are they gona test u in america??? like where is the test center located??


----------



## Rihana

MastahRiz said:


> what's MCET?


MCET - Medical College Entrance Tests By Faridi 
Topic wise Theory and MCQ's


----------



## tchtch

Does any one here have aku entrance test past papers or know a place from where they can be acquired near rawalpindi/islamabad?
and shud A levels people also do fsc books?


----------



## MedGrunt

tchtch said:


> shud A levels people also do fsc books?


Yes. The test will be based on the fsc textbooks so you would be giving yourself a disadvantage if you don't study them.


----------



## NIGAHAT

THANKS RIHANA:happy:


----------



## 09rkhalid

Hello! I need some information on the chemistry and physics portions of the test. Do the questions involve calculations with formulas or are they more concept and understanding based? Also, if anyone has taken AP Chemistry, AP Physics, and AP Biology, are the MCQs similar to the questions asked on the AP exams? Thanks for the help!


----------



## missakhwand

09rkhalid said:


> Hello! I need some information on the chemistry and physics portions of the test. Do the questions involve calculations with formulas or are they more concept and understanding based?


physics is basically trick questions,basic numericals and ratefication from the FSc text book;you need to remember basic formulae for the topics that have been covered in the FSc textbooks.

Chemistry is something like the SAT chemistry test...you could check out a SAT chemistry test to get a clearer picture..in my opinion it is pretty much the same.

However there is one thing you need to do if you are giving the test ie rattafy the FSc text books...no matter what a university claims,*NONE* of them give tests like what we here on medstudentz call "A Level" type.
p.s:a word of advice; learn the trignometric values for sin cos and tan for these angles;0 30 45 60 90 180. I gave the test last year and I guess you absolutely *can not* pass in the physics sections without these values- our examiners love them#yes



tchtch said:


> Does any one here have aku entrance test past papers or know a place from where they can be acquired near rawalpindi/islamabad?
> and shud A levels people also do fsc books?



You can not acquire AKU entrance test past papers -or past papers for any entrance test for that matter-as no one has them because people who give the test are not allowed to take the question papers outside the examination hall so there is no way that anybody could collect or compile them.
however, if anybody finds out about a place to get them do tell us as we'd all be happy to lay our hands on them#grin


----------



## dubya0

is ok to study for the entrance exam through the SAT subject test books. also how is the math and english part of the exam.


----------



## missakhwand

using SAT subject books for biology and chemistry seems to be good but personally I found out that SAT book for physics doesn't seem to help-like everyone before me has said SAT physics is a kind of conceptual while entry test physics is basically trick questions and numerical questions out of the "objectives" that come with study guides offered by different people...I personally found Ilmi objectives for physics pretty useful; or you could also use Caravan objectives


ps. In Pakistan there are a zillion publishing companies that seem to publish guide books and MCQs for entry test(a.k.a. objectives); Ilmi and Caravan are one of them..


----------



## dubya0

hey i just took the AKU admission test in new york and lets say that all of it was just ok. the only hard part was chem and physics everything else was okay

for people who have already taken the entrance exam do you know around what time the results come in?


----------



## 09rkhalid

Hi dubya0. Ya I took it too and I found the chemistry and physics a little challenging! The scores are supposed to come within 3 weeks or by the end of this month. How did you find the science reasoning portion of the test?


----------



## dubya0

i thought the science reasoning portion was pretty easy although there were a couple of hard questions. other than that the english was the easiest thing in the world


----------



## tchtch

wen is the result coming out?
anybody knows precise dates?


----------



## 09rkhalid

hi everyone! aku wants scores of 700 for the three SAT II science subjects. does anyone know if they are flexible when considering the scores? will they accept anything lower? thanks!


----------



## MedGrunt

AKU is a very competitive school and has no shortage of applicants. Therefore if you don't meet their minimum requirements your application will not even be considered.


----------



## 09rkhalid

Does anyone know if AKU will consider the SAT I scores after the admissions test?


----------



## alishba

pls anyone tell me the names of books from where i can prepare for the admission test


----------



## fouz

Hi guys..I also took the admission test in New York and I thought it was pretty hard..especially since i took physics last year so i didnt remember much. When i called aga khan they said they dont publish any materials and gave me no recommendations as to how to study for the test. I didn't have time to study anyways bc/ they told us 1 1/2 weeks before and I thought my SAT I was going to be enough. They said we should know by the end of this month....but no news yet.


----------



## haseeb

hello...i am haseeb.if i have prepared from peshawar board so can i be able to attempt the agha khan test ...i mean to say that is there a lot of difference between federal board and peshawar one...thankx


----------



## possimpible

Hey you all... great forum you guys i had soo much fun reading the previous posts... veryyy illuminating... so anyways it's my DREAM to get into AKU.... but unfortunately i did the stupid stupid thing of changin my system of education to the federal board from cambridge and now i hear all these rumors that the people in aku don't even bother LOOKING at applicants from any pakistani boards and it's super competitive for all boards coz they have like only 10 seats for them and the rest are for IB or A lvls... so i wanna ask that is it true???? does any one know if this really happens??
I REALLY REALLY wanna get into aku....so i've started to prep for the entrance test a bit..... apart from my own F.Sc books i'm doing all these random MCQs, i'm also studyin Cambridge Biological Science by Taylor Green Stout and Random topics from A lvl chem by E.N. Ramsden and Pacific Phy... and studying english from Barron's and umm.... that's about it.... is that enough?? and can i please have the name of those indian writers i can't just go in a shop and ask for any indian writer... and if i do wanna get SAT subject books what should i go for?? SAT1 or SAT 2??? it's all VERY confusing in the forum...


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

Ram456 said:


> Hey you all... great forum you guys i had soo much fun reading the previous posts... veryyy illuminating... so anyways it's my DREAM to get into AKU.... but unfortunately i did the stupid stupid thing of changin my system of education to the federal board from cambridge and now i hear all these rumors that the people in aku don't even bother LOOKING at applicants from any pakistani boards and it's super competitive for all boards coz they have like only 10 seats for them and the rest are for IB or A lvls... so i wanna ask that is it true???? does any one know if this really happens??
> I REALLY REALLY wanna get into aku....so i've started to prep for the entrance test a bit..... apart from my own F.Sc books i'm doing all these random MCQs, i'm also studyin Cambridge Biological Science by Taylor Green Stout and Random topics from A lvl chem by E.N. Ramsden and Pacific Phy... and studying english from Barron's and umm.... that's about it.... is that enough?? and can i please have the name of those indian writers i can't just go in a shop and ask for any indian writer... and if i do wanna get SAT subject books what should i go for?? SAT1 or SAT 2??? it's all VERY confusing in the forum...


SAT I is no longer used for anything at AKU (my dad confirmed this with one of the admission officers there; he admitted that they haven't updated their website regarding admission requirements in a while). SAT II is what is looked at here in Pakistan, so if you want to get any SAT prep books, definitely go for SAT *II* prep books in the courses which you'll be tested on in the entrance exam. My advice is, to get the most accurate answers to your questions, give AKU's admission office a call and ask one of their admission officers. Hope this helped, and best of luck!


----------



## possimpible

Thanks Farina.... That was helpful.... are you applyin to AKU in '10 as well??


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

Ram456 said:


> Thanks Farina.... That was helpful.... are you applyin to AKU in '10 as well??


No problem. And no, I'm not applying to AKU in 2010...I'm actually starting med school at DIMC (Dow International Medical College) at the end of next month.


----------



## possimpible

ok... new question.... i'm workng on my AKU gives preferece to any other system besides the FBISE theory when i say this so can anyone tell me if they know of the admission process... like are there specific seats, like in nust??? that people from Cambridge can have X seats in our new session and ppl from pakistani boards can get into Y seats in our session and ppl giving SAT will have Z seats in our session........ if so and knowing that my chances are less coming from FBISE i wanna ask if giving SAT will help my chances of gettin into AKU..??? or is it that there is no such thing and that AKU does not give preference Cambridge and the admission is purely based on merit of the admission test??


----------



## MZ89

tchtch said:


> Does any one here have aku entrance test past papers or know a place from where they can be acquired near rawalpindi/islamabad?
> and shud A levels people also do fsc books?


Well you can get the aku test papers, actually aku test questions from a coaching center named STUDENT'S INN in karachi, lahore and hyderabad. These are the real aku qs, what they' do is that they ask the questions from the candidates who just appeared in the test and in this way they get approx 25+ questions each year. I also did the test prep there and found 15+ questions in my actual aku test.


----------



## Tashi khan

hey everyone!!
i see this site is darn helpful!!
im tashi khan i did my O levels via edexcel scored 5 As with an A in bio---i m in my last year pre-med...i need to make it to agha khan--now when and wht time am i supposed to apply!!!
do i need to take SATS or MCATS...OR should i just prepare wholly and give the entry test for A.KU...since im short of time i ll appreciate rapid help!!!And i shall be conducting my entry test onc eim cleared with Fsc or IN between somewhere....and when do they hold the test usually?
thankssss


----------



## MZ89

Aku entry test is held in the first week of april every year and they usually start accepting the applications from february till march. You can give the test even if you're a (last year) pre-med student. SATS or MCATS are only applicable if you're not appearing in the entry test i-e as a substitute to entry test. As far as prep is concerned, you can go through Federal board books as well as SAT books and just try to make your concepts crystal clear instead of cramming, as qs in the test are mostly easy if you understand the qs clearly and correctly. For practice try to solve SAT related mcqs as much as you can.


----------



## sw7

Aoa all!

I'm doing my a-levels and my problem is that my school policy didn't allow us to give as and a2s separately... So basically i'm much worried about what i'm supposed to do about the entry tests with already so much to do. I checked out the fsc books and the amount of detail and the need to cram everything just freaked me out...

Could anyone please tell me what i should do about the looming aku test and whether the dogarson MCAT is of any help or not? Also would you people rather prefer reading the fsc textbooks or the SAT II books or these pakistani entry test guides?

Thanks a bunch for any help!!!


----------



## drstarter

Hey most of your questions have been answered in the same thread. Yes you should study from Fsc books and if you do want to go all in, then by all means use SATII books too, except for physics as someone pointed out as being too 'theoretical'.

hope that helps


----------



## sw7

Thnx drstarter!
I was wondering if it would be too unadvisable to leave the fsc textbooks and just do the entry test guides... Hehe! I know, the height of laziness..


----------



## drstarter

haha well let me know it goes! Btw does anyone know whether a calculator is allowed at the time of writing the test?


----------



## aimalkhansw

*SALAM.......ME AIMAL KHAN ISLAMIAN AND SWATIAN..NEED HELP FROM U PEOPLE..*

salam my name is aimalkhan... i belong kabal swat...now a days i am studying at islamia college peshawar... i m doing my pre.medical part(2)...i m studying peshawar board text books...and havent study fedral board text books...or Mcat or sat...i m looking to get admisson A.K.U...i dnt knw about the nature of test of AKU...?? Is it necessary to study MCAT OR SAT....for AKU..?? i m in trouble and need help #confused can some one plz make an ingenious reply to me......i have alot of proximity with medical....plz help.........especially fedral students.....

*[Mod edit: Read the forum rules to prevent the deletion of your posts.]*


----------



## uakram

sW7, when do you give your AS/A2 exams then?
and trust me, you're not the only one with alot of things to do all in one go.(or at least stress about)
Been there done that ..never good :/ (mainly because I procrastinate alot, and tend to panic)

Anyways, you have time, get a good grasp of the basics for the sciences(personally math and eng will not be a problem for you in the entry test)
Its all about how well you know your stuff really, and then with that just practise through the SAT 2 books(barons) and a few chapters for Biology which arent in the Alevel syllabus from the FSC books..I did actually study alot from the fsc books(like day and night lol)..so depends on you really, because I think even if I hadnt spent much time on the Fsc books..I'd have been fine.

My advice, dont stress, manage your time well. And hour a day, or even an hour every other day, or whatever floats your boat will do it. Dont leave everything last minute.

I had the misfortune of being told that I had to give the ET in the end(applied as an overseas paki) two weeks to the ET. It was horror :/

btw, read through the previous posts?

-
Calculators arent allowed in the ET. I know, bummer right?


----------



## drstarter

Calculators arent allowed in the ET. I know, bummer right?[/quote]

#shocked


----------



## sw7

uakram, the 2010 june session for me and i suppose your right: sooo many people probably in the same boat, why grey my hair over it , better just do something productive..! And thanks for the advice about an hour a day and all, really appreciate it! By the way, i assume you got into aku? If so, then good for you, hope you enjoying it..!


----------



## R.T

hey..i really need help with teh entry test. i gave it last year and i didnt really score good in maths physics and chem sucked too.!! im an inter student and believe me none of the questions were from the fsc books however i did see exact questions copied from o levels past papers in physics( a few of them).. im still not sure if i should go for sat2 books or fsc or the guide books that we get !!! i'd really appreciate your help!! thanks


----------



## Laiba_87

to all the foreign students: if you show up for the entrance exam and pass it, are u eligible for a local seat/local fees?


----------



## ZoyaZ

No, if you have done your high school years abroad, you are paying international fees. There's no two ways about it at AKU. Lol, it's funny, even if you applied from pk started paying local fees and then your parents are sent abroad for a couple of years for job purposes, you will have to start paying international fees.


----------



## uakram

sw7, actually I didnt get into AKU, a bit of drama involve I think.
Got provisional acceptance from AKU and all, it got cancelled though last minute as I was still waiting for my SAT scores.

I still remember the day and stuff...and the tears shed, but Im over it. So yes I def have issues with AKU.
But hey good luck yeah.

Im currently in Dow International.


----------



## sw7

Oh! But Dow International, wow! Well done madam, well done!!! The guys who rent our house also go there...!


----------



## possimpible

Ok, i know we can't get the AKU past papers...but what abt practice tests?? is there any good book for that??


----------



## ayush

that was so nice to read of you


----------



## hammad khan

Ram456 your post is realy nice. i like it, you are 100% right no one will said life is easy.#yes


----------



## samar haque

*Mod Edit: Read the forum rules to prevent the deletion of your posts, thanks. - Rizwan.
*


----------



## maheen

Hey, the AKU test is in like a week..14th march, I'm studying from the SAT II books as I've heard that the administration only says that the test is from Fsc books but it really is from the SAT ones, someone who got in told me that he wasted a lot of time doing the Fsc books but only got in because he'd luckily appeared for the SATs before and that is where the test came from.
I don't have a lot of time to do the Fsc books now, since the test is on the 14th.
I just read this forum and everyone's saying that its mostly from the Fsc books, I'm freaking out now, any help? 
I'm doing A levels currently so haven't got a clue about the Fsc syllabus either :/

p.s: Is it impossible to pass the test without going through the Fsc books? can I count on the SAT IIs? (since I don't really have a choice now)


----------



## uakram

Hey Maheen, chill, relax, dont freak out(or at least try to )

This is what you should do, Phy and Chem SAT 2 books are a* must* to look through, if you're doing Alevels then you're pretty much going to be reviewing everything again, so it wont be hard. Practise practise practise! do the sample papers from the books, its sufficient. As for biology, do the SAT 2 books, study from your Alevel books, BUT its very important to look through the Kingdoms chapter from the Fsc Bio book. 


Thats the only extra work you need to do. Okay, if you have your concepts down, you'll sail through the test. Trust me, when I gave the entrance test last year, Phy, chem were competely SAT 2.

You have 2 weeks(more or less), enough time really!

Good luck!


----------



## maheen

Thanks


----------



## Zeus

uakram said:


> Hey Maheen, chill, relax, dont freak out(or at least try to )
> 
> This is what you should do, Phy and Chem SAT 2 books are a* must* to look through, if you're doing Alevels then you're pretty much going to be reviewing everything again, so it wont be hard. Practise practise practise! do the sample papers from the books, its sufficient. As for biology, do the SAT 2 books, study from your Alevel books, BUT its very important to look through the Kingdoms chapter from the Fsc Bio book.
> 
> 
> Thats the only extra work you need to do. Okay, if you have your concepts down, you'll sail through the test. Trust me, when I gave the entrance test last year, Phy, chem were competely SAT 2.
> 
> You have 2 weeks(more or less), enough time really!
> 
> Good luck!


Can you tell me how many MCQs can come from the Kingdom chapters??


----------



## possimpible

uakram said:


> Hey Maheen, chill, relax, dont freak out(or at least try to )
> 
> This is what you should do, Phy and Chem SAT 2 books are a* must* to look through, if you're doing Alevels then you're pretty much going to be reviewing everything again, so it wont be hard. Practise practise practise! do the sample papers from the books, its sufficient. As for biology, do the SAT 2 books, study from your Alevel books, BUT its very important to look through the Kingdoms chapter from the Fsc Bio book.
> 
> 
> Thats the only extra work you need to do. Okay, if you have your concepts down, you'll sail through the test. Trust me, when I gave the entrance test last year, Phy, chem were competely SAT 2.
> 
> You have 2 weeks(more or less), enough time really!
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, i'm takin the preparatory classes for NUST and i saw that A LOT of the questions are totally memory based, for instance the number of genes in drosophila?, for the hydroponic process water has to be?...
i've heard that questions in the aku test aren't in this form is it true?
also abt the chem section... does a lot come from org chem? like missing reactions and stuff...
Thanks.


----------



## Zeus

*[Mod Edit]: Post deleted. Inappropriate language.*


----------



## maher92

hey guys
the exam was very unfair i didn't expect the university to allow this kind of
unfairness as most of the exam was from Fsc didnt how do they expect us to study their s*** syllabus of two years in the time we had, had high hopes but are now ruined.


----------



## uakram

Actually from what I heard biology was pretty easy compared to Physics and chemistry(and that there were 1-2 kingdom questions .. (what do you expect? 5-6 kingdom questions for just 20 bio questions to cover the whole syllabus?)

From my experience and those who have sat for the entrance exam(in the past) have always mentioned to study the kingdom chapters since its not explained in depth in Alevels.(Better safe then sorry)

Plus didnt you guys know that you had to give the entrance exam? I mean this gives you adequate amount of time to study for it, ...like 1 year? which is sufficient time to review the Fsc books(of 2 years) quite well.

Its useless to blame others for what you lacked Zeus. Everyone who shared their experience just provided a guideline. The studying was completely up to you. We never gave the layout of the exam, let alone what questions(word to word) would come out of it. So instead of complaining why dont you pray that the test actually went well even if you dont think so?


----------



## saadfaiz92

I agree with Uakram. I didn't touch the fsc books, only studied A level and SAT and it went quite good. Only left 11 and counting ones I got wrong it amounts to 23ish. Stop blaming others for your own failiure and act mature. The result hasn't even come out and you are complaining already. Just pray you did good enough. Oh yeah Phy and Chem were definitely harder than Bio. Scientific Reasoning, Math reasoning, and English were a breeze  Please accept me Aga Khan!!


----------



## maher92

best of luck for the results


----------



## taniya

HI frndz.............can anyone plz help me abt AKU test.........when it is going to held this year???i mean date.........and how should i start preparing for it????how much time should i give???now i m in F.SC part 2 plz do help me my e mail address is [email protected] i'll wait for ur mails and plz send me sample papers too if anyone have them.......i'll wait for ur help frndz byebiez


----------



## Out of mind

*Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted, thanks.
*


----------



## ramo91

I passed the entrance test in 2009, not a single question on phylums in that ppr but you never know, if you want to just pass revise ur A lvls really well and go through SAT2 books....... If you want to make sure you get in, start studying now and go through all the interscience books, biology especially because if you want to score like 75-80% and make a huge impression you have to get 17/18 out of 20 in Bio portion for which you should have everything memorised cuz time is an issue..its also important to go through phy and Chem because thet do ask questions on laws and stuff eg. Hunds law which u need to memorise if you want a really high score.... as far as specifics go, in chem they askd alot of questions on As-level stuff eg. chemical bonding,dipoles,oxidation,reduction, As lvl organic chemistry etc but it was damn difficult,really tricky... be sure to hav perfect concepts on these crucial topics.... In physics ther was alot of mechanics,, again As lvl course is especially crucial in doing well.... In Bio, A lvl bio will be helpful with important stuff like meiosis,mitosis,reproduction,cell structure,organelles,bio molecules etc. but to do really well you have to go through interscience books... Study hard, study everything, i know its alot of work but its worth it .....I regret not giving it my all..

Also go through O'level maths syllabus D... EXTREMELY important


----------



## Out of mind

from where can i download sample test paper?


----------



## Butool

Asalam-u-alaikum everyone,

This year, I was told by people who gave the test that the pattern of questions has changed...for example in the phy section 14 out of 20 questions were on simple harmonic motion whereas before their used to be a greater diversity of chapters...and overall the difficulty level was higher. I was recommended the SAT II books by the same people and they told me that everything from FSc is covered in SAT II but after reading so many posts I am confused. I would really appreciate your advice.
Also, can anyone recommend good MCAT books suitable for AKU test?


----------



## ramo91

Butool said:


> Asalam-u-alaikum everyone,
> 
> This year, I was told by people who gave the test that the pattern of questions has changed...for example in the phy section 14 out of 20 questions were on simple harmonic motion whereas before their used to be a greater diversity of chapters...and overall the difficulty level was higher. I was recommended the SAT II books by the same people and they told me that everything from FSc is covered in SAT II but after reading so many posts I am confused. I would really appreciate your advice.
> Also, can anyone recommend good MCAT books suitable for AKU test?


Thats incorrect info there werent that many questions on SHM, I can only recall 1 at the moment, maybe a few more, cant remember, but I can tell you it was packed with mechanics qustions,

Read the HHSC books if you can but if your an A'level student, just revise A levels stuff properly then go through SAT2 and you wont have any problems... if you have a ton of time on your hands and want to get 20/20 or something, go through sindh board interscience physics books first and 2nd yr books... Fsc is only for punjab unis, AKU is in sindh and complies with the sindh board syllabus..



Out of mind said:


> from where can i download sample test paper?


AKU website ...


----------



## Butool

ramo91 said:


> Thats incorrect info there werent that many questions on SHM, I can only recall 1 at the moment, maybe a few more, cant remember, but I can tell you it was packed with mechanics qustions,
> 
> Read the HHSC books if you can but if your an A'level student, just revise A levels stuff properly then go through SAT2 and you wont have any problems... if you have a ton of time on your hands and want to get 20/20 or something, go through sindh board interscience physics books first and 2nd yr books... Fsc is only for punjab unis, AKU is in sindh and complies with the sindh board syllabus..
> 
> 
> AKU website ...


Thankyou!

For others giving the AKU test plz read these syllabi that appear on the AKU website...these are by their board only and should be helpful for the test!
AKU - Examination Board 'Syllabuses'

Hope this helps


----------



## Out of mind

please guide me which books should i study? i am a fsc student i need a list of extra books like o or a levels or SAT 2. and i need to know the pattern of the test


----------



## ramo91

^ maths -- redspot O'level maths
Physics-- Princeton SAT2, might want to look at As'level mechanics mcqs to strenghten concepts
Biology-- Sindh textbook board Biology 1st yr and 2nd yr
English-- princeton SAT1
science reasoning-- Its IQ related, cant really help you with that... start with developing rock solid concepts in sciences.
Chemistry-- hmm.. tricky... Sindh board chem 1st and 2nd yr, do all questions in princeton or Kaplan SAT2 chemistry.....look at relevant mcqs (look at syllabus) from As'level, esp. As'level organic chemistry past paper mcqs


----------



## Out of mind

thanks a lot. and tell me is it true that agha khan university does not even bother to consider the applications of fsc students?


----------



## ramo91

Out of mind said:


> thanks a lot. and tell me is it true that agha khan university does not even bother to consider the applications of fsc students?


Absolutely false, almost half the students shortlisted this year for admissions were Fsc/interscience students... 

A'level students esp. those in top schools (eg. KGS,LGS,Aitchison,St.Pats) usually along with being academically strong, tend to be more well rounded as their pushed to pursue extra-curriculars more by their surrounding students and teachers and they get better guidance. Many are also really good at debating,journalism etc....In general A'level students are more fluent in english and have more refined communication skills hense usually interview better..

Interscience students do get admission if they're strong well rounded applicants.. do tons of voluntary work and extra-/co-curricular stuff... really counts for alot..
Majority of students do tend to be A'levels but good interscience students do get in aswell...


----------



## possimpible

Out of mind said:


> thanks a lot. and tell me is it true that agha khan university does not even bother to consider the applications of fsc students?


As much as it is hard to believe the selection committee is very unbiased. They don't care where you're from or what system you belong to. The only thing they care about is how good your application is.


----------



## Out of mind

what is the pattern of the entry test? how many marks? and what percentage do they count for fsc.?


----------



## ramo91

^ppr1 is english of 46 marks (1hr 15 mins): 
- 1 essay,
- 1 paragraph writing (mines was writing a short story), 
- I think around 25-28 mcqs SAT1 style

ppr2 is sciences and maths of 110 marks (2 hrs):
- 20 mcqs Bio
- 20 mcqs chem
- 20 mcqs phy
- 20 mcqs math reasoning
- 30 mcqs science reasoning


----------



## Out of mind

essays?


----------



## ramo91

^ yeah, they'll give you a topic and key points, and ask you to write an essay eg. an argumentative essay or something on the topic ... thats what they asked us to do anyways..


----------



## yousaf hadi

i got in KE and AKU both. where should I go?


----------



## mistahsupah

AKU....


----------



## iqrarocks

*AKU?*



yousaf hadi said:


> i got in KE and AKU both. where should I go?


WOW! Congratulations!

If you don't mind, can you please share how you prepared for the AKU Test?

Thanks#wink


----------



## shanikhan

yousaf hadi said:


> i got in KE and AKU both. where should I go?


you are very lucky to get admission in top med schools of Pakistan.
If you don't have any financial problem then AKU is best option:happy:


----------



## sehar sheikh

from where should we prepare for entry test of aku??? and is it very tough??..what sort of questions will be asked..
any idea when will be the entrance exam 2011


----------



## iqrarocks

*Prep for AKU Test*



sehar sheikh said:


> from where should we prepare for entry test of aku??? and is it very tough??..what sort of questions will be asked..
> any idea when will be the entrance exam 2011


first off: i am a pre med student myself and below are some things that some of my seniors and medstudentz forum has told me. 

In the local market, there are several books suited for preparation for AKU Test Preparation.

(NOTE: these books prep you for medical colleges in the sindh region (and since Aga Khan medical college comes in sindh region, these books also prep you for AKU), since you live in lahore, i don't know if these will be available there? if not, then perhaps you can ask some relative who lives in karachi or sindh region to send you the books?)

1) MCET by Faridi (good)
2) New Sindh MCAT DOGAR'S (best book i think)
3) there is this book called master the mcat-aku by muhammad idrees but I haven't looked at it yet if you get a hand of it can you tell how it was?

additionally, there are some institutions which offer prep especially for aku like: anees hassan, and students inn.

Plus scanning through the questions of the Critical Reading part of SAT I might help?

iqrarocks
#eek #dull #laugh


----------



## sehar sheikh

thanxx!!


----------



## iqrarocks

sehar sheikh said:


> thanxx!!


your very welcome!

good luck!


----------



## sehar sheikh

any idea that when aku test will be held???


----------



## iqrarocks

i think it is in march


----------



## shandana nm

what r da least grades required to apply for AgaKhan..?


----------



## MastahRiz

Please read the forum rules before posting. Writing like this^ is not allowed here. Thanks.


----------



## momoko14

are co-curricular activities important to get into aku?


----------



## murk

*AKU*



momoko14 said:


> are co-curricular activities important to get into aku?


Well Yes Co-curricular activities plus ur Test Result Counts....

I m also Going to Apply in Aga khan in March inshaa Allah

What is the Weightage? Is there any weightage system in AKU, like do they take some % from FSc score?#grin


----------



## murk

murk said:


> Well there is one more thing..
> 
> We are required to do SAT 1 and SAT 2 books, So which is the Best Author for these Books????
> 
> I have SAT 2 subject test books...!!!!!!!!( PRINCETON ReVIEW), is it going to help me out??
> 
> Who is best author for SAT 1 book?


----------



## ramo91

murk said:


> murk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is one more thing..
> 
> We are required to do SAT 1 and SAT 2 books, So which is the Best Author for these Books????
> 
> I have SAT 2 subject test books...!!!!!!!!( PRINCETON ReVIEW), is it going to help me out??
> 
> Who is best author for SAT 1 book?
> 
> 
> 
> Princeton review has a book for SAT1 ..its very good.. I'd also go with Princeton review books for SAT2 especially physics... Kaplan chemistry and Biology were very helpful aswell.
Click to expand...


----------



## murk

Hey Do they take some % of Fsc in the entrance exam aga Khan University?

Wht is their Weightage?


----------



## ramo91

murk said:


> Hey Do they take some % of Fsc in the entrance exam aga Khan University?
> 
> Wht is their Weightage?


the bio,chem and physics portions of the test are from Sindh interscience syllabus (Fsc is for unis in Punjab) ... but they dont go into depth you dont need to memorise everything.. 95% of the questions are conceptual and even the few rote type questions usually arent much problem for Fsc/interscience students ... the majority of the students who pass are neither Fsc nor Interscience but A'level students... that should give you some indication of whats required to pass ...


----------



## iqrarocks

ramo91 said:


> the bio,chem and physics portions of the test are from Sindh interscience syllabus (Fsc is for unis in Punjab) ... but they dont go into depth you dont need to memorise everything.. 95% of the questions are conceptual and even the few rote type questions usually arent much problem for Fsc/interscience students ... the majority of the students who pass are neither Fsc nor Interscience but A'level students... that should give you some indication of whats required to pass ...


hey...so the aga khan test is more like it for an a level student or inter student? (i am an a level student myself..so am worried because heard that mcat is tough for a level students because everything comes from inter science books#sad )


----------



## ramo91

iqrarocks said:


> hey...so the aga khan test is more like it for an a level student or inter student? (i am an a level student myself..so am worried because heard that mcat is tough for a level students because everything comes from inter science books#sad )


Govt college admission tests eg.DMC are very very interscience based... A'level students have a horrid time with those type of tests .. but the AKU admission test is quite different ... it tests concepts and logical reasoning far more than interscience type rote ... good A'level students are the ones who usually do extremely well on the test ... ther was this guy from St.Pats who topped the test at 80% last year...


----------



## iqrarocks

Question: How to Study for AKU TEST?

One Suggestion by me: Most people mentioned SAT, so signing up with SAT on www.collegeboard.com for SAT Question a Day might help brush up some concepts on VOCAB, Critical Reading, and Maths?????
IQRAROCKS!


----------



## hammad khan

Collegeboard. com is best for SAT and its all about sats. there is one more 
SparkNotes: Today's Most Popular Study Guides. In here you can get information about favorite novels, SAT1,SAT2, ACT, AP subjects, (with notes). About admissions, top colleges, Finical Aid, loans, and much more. Kaplan books best way for SATs. HSSc subject books in pakistan hopefuly FSc subject book.


----------



## murk

ramo91 said:


> Govt college admission tests eg.DMC are very very interscience based... A'level students have a horrid time with those type of tests .. but the AKU admission test is quite different ... it tests concepts and logical reasoning far more than interscience type rote ... good A'level students are the ones who usually do extremely well on the test ... ther was this guy from St.Pats who topped the test at 80% last year...


 
Hello, 
The Guy who topped in the test was an Alevel or FSc Student????#confused


----------



## ramo91

murk said:


> Hello,
> The Guy who topped in the test was an Alevel or FSc Student????#confused


St. patricks high is one of the best A'level schools in karachi ... the guy who topped AKU was from there...


----------



## iqrarocks

hammad khan said:


> Collegeboard. com is best for SAT and its all about sats. there is one more
> SparkNotes: Today's Most Popular Study Guides. In here you can get information about favorite novels, SAT1,SAT2, ACT, AP subjects, (with notes). About admissions, top colleges, Finical Aid, loans, and much more. Kaplan books best way for SATs. HSSc subject books in pakistan hopefuly FSc subject book.


Thanks!


----------



## Ammar Alam

I plan to appear for the test in march next year..I've already started studying SAT2 physics,chem, and bio(barron)..and SAT1...besides,being an Fsc student Im already studying my books...any suggestions for what else i need to study??


----------



## ramo91

Ammar Alam said:


> I plan to appear for the test in march next year..I've already started studying SAT2 physics,chem, and bio(barron)..and SAT1...besides,being an Fsc student Im already studying my books...any suggestions for what else i need to study??


solve the tests in Princeton review books.... there pretty helpful.. especially physics.. if you have time look at Kaplan tests aswell ... and O'level maths is extremely important ..


----------



## Manzar7

okay so here's what i did in the last test. i started off with the Fsc books, sindh board books, i did not find it interesting and lost my interest, i then started sat II. all the barron's phy, chem and bio. did nothing for english and maths. i cleared the test with 62.5%. however there were so many things that i felt i could've gotten right. my advice to you is, study sat ii very well, and CONCEPTUALLY. then definitely read the intermediate fsc books just once to pick up bits and pieces. for maths o levels maths and your logic is good enough, for english you can pracitice sat i, which will be sufficient. time management and concentration matters the most, aim for as high as you can, i was rejected. hope this helps.


----------



## murk

Hey i have secured 72% in my Fsc exams

can i clear the test still???

Does Fsc score matter or it doesnt matter at all??

Please help!!!!

and i m reffering SAT 2 Princeton Review..... is it alryt or Baron is better?

Why were u rejected even u secured 62% in test?


----------



## Mohammad Ali

ramo91 said:


> St. patricks high is one of the best A'level schools in karachi ... the guy who topped AKU was from there...


hEY SO fsc books along with SAT 2(Bio,phy n chem) n SAT1(math) will be correct choice to prepare myself fr AKU?#grin


----------



## ramo91

murk said:


> Hey i have secured 72% in my Fsc exams
> 
> can i clear the test still???
> 
> Does Fsc score matter or it doesnt matter at all??
> 
> Please help!!!!
> 
> and i m reffering SAT 2 Princeton Review..... is it alryt or Baron is better?
> 
> Why were u rejected even u secured 62% in test?


you having 72% in Fsc doesnt really matter as far as the admission test goes ... its mostly dependant on how good your preperation is ... 

ofcourse Fsc scores matter alot as far as final selection goes but not in the initial shortlisting of applicants..

Princeton review is the best .... solving the tests in Barons and kaplan is good practice though ..

people with much higher scores have been rejected a guy in my class was rejected with 63 in the test all A*s in bio,chem,phy in A'level and straight As in O'level .... and i remember this dude with 75 or 78 and he was rejected but later got in as he was high up on the waiting list... so its relatively safe to say even if you have a high admission test score there's no guarantee you'll get in..



Mohammad Ali said:


> hEY SO fsc books along with SAT 2(Bio,phy n chem) n SAT1(math) will be correct choice to prepare myself fr AKU?#grin


yeah .. o'level maths or SAT2 maths 1C is very important ... SAT1 is important for english ..


----------



## murk

ramo91 said:


> you having 72% in Fsc doesnt really matter as far as the admission test goes ... its mostly dependant on how good your preperation is ...
> 
> ofcourse Fsc scores matter alot as far as final selection goes but not in the initial shortlisting of applicants..
> 
> Princeton review is the best .... solving the tests in Barons and kaplan is good practice though ..
> 
> people with much higher scores have been rejected a guy in my class was rejected with 63 in the test all A*s in bio,chem,phy in A'level and straight As in O'level .... and i remember this dude with 75 or 78 and he was rejected but later got in as he was high up on the waiting list... so its relatively safe to say even if you have a high admission test score there's no guarantee you'll get in..
> 
> 
> 
> yeah .. o'level maths or SAT2 maths 1C is very important ... SAT1 is important for english ..


 Okay thanks for ur help...


----------



## Mohammad Ali

ramo91 said:


> you having 72% in Fsc doesnt really matter as far as the admission test goes ... its mostly dependant on how good your preperation is ...
> 
> ofcourse Fsc scores matter alot as far as final selection goes but not in the initial shortlisting of applicants..
> 
> Princeton review is the best .... solving the tests in Barons and kaplan is good practice though ..
> 
> people with much higher scores have been rejected a guy in my class was rejected with 63 in the test all A*s in bio,chem,phy in A'level and straight As in O'level .... and i remember this dude with 75 or 78 and he was rejected but later got in as he was high up on the waiting list... so its relatively safe to say even if you have a high admission test score there's no guarantee you'll get in..
> 
> 
> 
> yeah .. o'level maths or SAT2 maths 1C is very important ... SAT1 is important for english ..


Thanx fr helping me#grin


----------



## Aiman Syeda

Guys I have been checking AKU's website and there hasn't been any update on when the application process starts :S Any idea?


----------



## murk

Aiman Syeda said:


> Guys I have been checking AKU's website and there hasn't been any update on when the application process starts :S Any idea?


It probably will start in January or end of December

Abhi tym hai


----------



## murk

Hey is there any one joining Anis hussain/ Students inn for AKU prep???


----------



## ramo91

murk said:


> Okay thanks for ur help...





Mohammad Ali said:


> Thanx fr helping me#grin


Your welcome ... good luck #happy


----------



## ramo91

murk said:


> Hey is there any one joining Anis hussain/ Students inn for AKU prep???


Dont join students inn.. I joined last year ...it was crap, we all regreted joining.. might aswell study at home ...
I later joined Anees Hussain for the Dow admission test in the summer which was a much better experience ... I cant say about AKU prep but there summer mcat course for Dow,SMC,ZU,baqai etc admission tests was pretty good ... its AKU preperation course is probably good aswell ...


----------



## murk

ramo91 said:


> Dont join students inn.. I joined last year ...it was crap, we all regreted joining.. might aswell study at home ...
> I later joined Anees Hussain for the Dow admission test in the summer which was a much better experience ... I cant say about AKU prep but there summer mcat course for Dow,SMC,ZU,baqai etc admission tests was pretty good ... its AKU preperation course is probably good aswell ...


Well actually i phoned anees Hussain and they are saying that they have clases for AKU preparation during week days only (sat and Sun) whereas i wud like to join somethng that has regular classes... 

I m repeating i dont have any School/academy.


----------



## Mohammad Ali

ramo91 said:


> Your welcome ... good luck #happy


Will i be allowed calculator fr math n physicx portion?#confused


----------



## ramo91

Mohammad Ali said:


> Will i be allowed calculator fr math n physicx portion?#confused


No ... use of a calculator is completely prohibited during the test.. all calculations have to be done mentally or by hand .. best to start practising ASAP ..


----------



## Mohammad Ali

ramo91 said:


> No ... use of a calculator is completely prohibited during the test.. all calculations have to be done mentally or by hand .. best to start practising ASAP ..


How will the physicx portion be constructed?
Will it contain theory or numericals?
andn if numericals,than will they be tricky enough to solve?


----------



## impak

*Your post has been deleted. Please read the forum rules before posting. Thanks.
*


----------



## MastahRiz

Welcome to the forum. Please read the forum rules (link is in my signature) before posting. Thanks.


----------



## ramo91

Mohammad Ali said:


> How will the physicx portion be constructed?
> Will it contain theory or numericals?
> andn if numericals,than will they be tricky enough to solve?


20 mcqs ... both conceptual and numericals ... if you work for it and practice you'll be able to solve them.


----------



## Mohammad Ali

Would they be brain teasing?????


----------



## aamer khattak

*test format of aggha khan for this session*

*Please read the forum rules. Thanks. - Moderators.
*


----------



## Shadowfax

Hello
I am an Alevel student and i am using SAT books to prepare for the test, what else should i do? 
Also are there any topics in Fsc board , which are not covered in Cambridge/SAT syllabus , but they are included in AKU entry test ?
And from where can i download AKU application? i had visited open house in which they informed that the applications would be available from 15th onwards, but i cant find them anywhere on aku.edu!
help would be appreciated ! 
Thanks !


----------



## iqrarocks

Shadowfax said:


> Hello
> I am an Alevel student and i am using SAT books to prepare for the test, what else should i do?
> Also are there any topics in Fsc board , which are not covered in Cambridge/SAT syllabus , but they are included in AKU entry test ?
> And from where can i download AKU application? i had visited open house in which they informed that the applications would be available from 15th onwards, but i cant find them anywhere on aku.edu!
> help would be appreciated !
> Thanks !


Salams and hi,

I heard that AKU Test is a combination of all the Boards in Karachi(Federal,Inter, CIE). However, I am not sure of the authentication, so I guess it's better to be well prepared for anything?

Here is a comparison for the INTER Syllabus and A level Syllabus for Physics. (I don't have access to Inter syllabi for Chemistry and Biology yet)
Note: see A 3,4 (or any number) means to see the corresponding number for the A level syllabus
INTER
1ST Year
1.	Scope Of Physics

2.	Scalars And Vectors(see A 3,4) 
3.	Motion (see A 3,4) 
4.	Motion In Two Dimension(see A 3,4) 

5.	Torque, Angular Momentum
And Equilibrium (see A 5,7)

6.	Gravitation (see A 8)

7.	Work, Power and Energy (see A 6)

8.	Wave Motion and Sound (Not in CIE A level syllabus)

9.	Nature of Light (Not in CIE A level syllabus)

10.	Geometrical Optics (Not in CIE A level syllabus)

2ND Year
11.	Heat (see A 9-13)

12.	ELECTROSTATICS (see A 19)
13.	CURRENT ELECTRICITY (see A 19)

14.	MAGNETISM AND ELECTROMAGENTISM (see A 21, 22, 23)

15.	ELECTRICAL MEASURING INSTRUMENTS

16.	ELECTOMAGNETIC WAVES AND ELECTRONICS (see Applications of CIE A level)

17.	ADVENT OF MODERN PHYSICS ?

18.	THE ATOMIC SPECTRA ?? I don't think its in the A level 

19.	THE ATOMIC NUCLEUS (see A 25-27)

20.	NUCLEAR RADIATIONS (see A 25-27)

______________________________________________________________

A levels
AS and A2
1 Physical Quantities and Units
2 Measurement Techniques
3 Kinematics
4 Dynamics
5 Forces
6 Work, Energy Power
7 Motion in a Circle
8 Gravitational Field
9 Phases of Matter
10 Deformation of Solids


11 Ideal Gas
12 Temperature
13 Thermal Properties of Materials
14 Oscillations
15 Waves
16 Superposition
17 Electric Fields
18 Capacitance
19 Current of Electricity
20 D.C Circuits
21 Magnetic Fields

22 Electromagnetism

23 Electromagnetic Induction

24 Alternating Currents

25 Charged Particles

26 Quantum Physics

27 Nuclear Physics

*28 Direct Sensing

29 Remote Sensing

30 Communicating Information. The bold and underlined topics are Applications*

Sincerely hope this helps: #happy 
IQRAROCKS!


----------



## iqrarocks

Shadowfax said:


> Hello
> I am an Alevel student and i am using SAT books to prepare for the test, what else should i do?
> Also are there any topics in Fsc board , which are not covered in Cambridge/SAT syllabus , but they are included in AKU entry test ?
> And from where can i download AKU application? i had visited open house in which they informed that the applications would be available from 15th onwards, but i cant find them anywhere on aku.edu!
> help would be appreciated !
> Thanks !


Hmmmmm#confused 
Try calling the AKU office? for the applications business. 
As far as I am aware, I dont think AKU post their applications on website?? Or do they? I have no idea, unfortunately, but here is their contact:

AGA KHAN UNIVERSITY FACULTY OF HEALTH SCIENCES 
(MEDICAL COLLEGE AND SCHOOL OF NURSING) 
Stadium Road, P.O. Box 3500, 
Karachi 74800, Pakistan 
Tel: 92 21 3493 0051 
Fax: 92 21 3493 4294, 3493 2095 
Email: [email protected], [email protected]
and if you find anything about the applications please post it here!
Thanks
_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## punjabian

plzz can you tell me about the date of forms nd the date of agha khan entry test plzz tell me!!!!


----------



## iqrarocks

*AKU Test*



punjabian said:


> plzz can you tell me about the date of forms nd the date of agha khan entry test plzz tell me!!!!


I heard that the _expected_ test date is March 13th, 2011. Not sure

Date of forms?#confused


----------



## iqrarocks

*BEWARE OF CONFUSION!*



murk said:


> Hey is there any one joining Anis hussain/ Students inn for AKU prep???


Hi and Salams,
I thought it would be wise to inform you and others reading this thread that there is a difference between Anees Hussain and Anis Hassan (believe me I wasted like half a month in confusion#sad ) Following is a collection of facts/opinions (I don't know which, honestly) is what I have learnt from VARIOUS people I met during my confusion, it might not be too important (it was for me #nerd i guess) but it might give you a better idea from where you should prep for AKU-MCAT:

About 3-4 years ago there was only Anees Hussain.
Then, someone from Anees Hussain had some issues with Anees Hussain (the owner) and he broke away and had agreement with Anis Hassan(the owner of Anis Hassan).
Just two-three weeks ago there was another disagreement and now even Anis Hassan has broken to become THE PROBE

So now instead of the one unified Anees Hussain
there are THREE institutions
1) The original Anees Hussain
2) Anis Hassan
3) The Probe-Dr. Hassnain's Way
I believe that out of the three, the first two are professional since they have been around for some time. However, the last one just started a few weeks ago, but the teachers are from previous Anis Hassan faculty (see, half stayed back with Anis Hassan and half went on to THE PROBE).
#angry #frown I really wish they would just be in one place. Son't you?
Anyways, Good Luck


----------



## punjabian

Hey thanks 'Iqrarocks' Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!#happy 
My name is Iram nd I have recently done my fsc from punjab college!i have got 84% marks in fsc nd now i m going to repeat my MCAT!!nd also going to give other tests like NUST nd AGA KHAN TEST!


----------



## iqrarocks

punjabian said:


> Hey thanks 'Iqrarocks' Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!#happy
> My name is Iram nd I have recently done my fsc from punjab college!i have got 84% marks in fsc nd now i m going to repeat my MCAT!!nd also going to give other tests like NUST nd AGA KHAN TEST!


your totally welcome! 
good luck in all your endeavors! :happy: 

sincerely,
IQRAROCKS!


----------



## punjabian

Basically only fsc books are required 4 aga khan test or any other course books required????nd wat type of physics numericals come in test?(figures or statements)?
general maths included!!


----------



## sweetlilpaki

Hey guys. I am an overseas student thinking about applying for aku... I'm really confused whether or not if i should wait an year becoz i am senior in highschool at the moment and i am still currently taking physics therefore i haven't completed the course yet. but i don't know how hard the aku test will be. how many questions do you need to answer correctly inorder to gain a safe entrance in aku ? I have tons of extra curricular activities and i have a really good GPA aswell so i need to know how much does the aku test count? becoz im not thinking about getting shortlisted.


----------



## sweetlilpaki

Hey Dubya0, i am overseas applicant aswell and was wondering if you would kindly offer me some of your help as if what books your studying from for the entrance exam ?


----------



## Shadowfax

iqrarocks said:


> Salams and hi,
> 
> I heard that AKU Test is a combination of all the Boards in Karachi(Federal,Inter, CIE). However, I am not sure of the authentication, so I guess it's better to be well prepared for anything?
> 
> Here is a comparison for the INTER Syllabus and A level Syllabus for Physics. (I don't have access to Inter syllabi for Chemistry and Biology yet)
> Note: see A 3,4 (or any number) means to see the corresponding number for the A level syllabus
> INTER
> 1ST Year
> 1.	Scope Of Physics
> 
> 2.	Scalars And Vectors(see A 3,4)
> 3.	Motion (see A 3,4)
> 4.	Motion In Two Dimension(see A 3,4)
> 
> 5.	Torque, Angular Momentum
> And Equilibrium (see A 5,7)
> 
> 6.	Gravitation (see A 8)
> 
> 7.	Work, Power and Energy (see A 6)
> 
> 8.	Wave Motion and Sound (Not in CIE A level syllabus)
> 
> 9.	Nature of Light (Not in CIE A level syllabus)
> 
> 10.	Geometrical Optics (Not in CIE A level syllabus)
> 
> 2ND Year
> 11.	Heat (see A 9-13)
> 
> 12.	ELECTROSTATICS (see A 19)
> 13.	CURRENT ELECTRICITY (see A 19)
> 
> 14.	MAGNETISM AND ELECTROMAGENTISM (see A 21, 22, 23)
> 
> 15.	ELECTRICAL MEASURING INSTRUMENTS
> 
> 16.	ELECTOMAGNETIC WAVES AND ELECTRONICS (see Applications of CIE A level)
> 
> 17.	ADVENT OF MODERN PHYSICS ?
> 
> 18.	THE ATOMIC SPECTRA ?? I don't think its in the A level
> 
> 19.	THE ATOMIC NUCLEUS (see A 25-27)
> 
> 20.	NUCLEAR RADIATIONS (see A 25-27)
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> A levels
> AS and A2
> 1 Physical Quantities and Units
> 2 Measurement Techniques
> 3 Kinematics
> 4 Dynamics
> 5 Forces
> 6 Work, Energy Power
> 7 Motion in a Circle
> 8 Gravitational Field
> 9 Phases of Matter
> 10 Deformation of Solids
> 
> 
> 11 Ideal Gas
> 12 Temperature
> 13 Thermal Properties of Materials
> 14 Oscillations
> 15 Waves
> 16 Superposition
> 17 Electric Fields
> 18 Capacitance
> 19 Current of Electricity
> 20 D.C Circuits
> 21 Magnetic Fields
> 
> 22 Electromagnetism
> 
> 23 Electromagnetic Induction
> 
> 24 Alternating Currents
> 
> 25 Charged Particles
> 
> 26 Quantum Physics
> 
> 27 Nuclear Physics
> 
> *28 Direct Sensing
> 
> 29 Remote Sensing
> 
> 30 Communicating Information. The bold and underlined topics are Applications*
> 
> Sincerely hope this helps: #happy
> IQRAROCKS!


Wowa! I had no idea about half of this =/ 
Getting into AKU is tougher then I thought,
Can you recommend some concise Inter board books too ?
Kindly, also inform us about biology and chemistry syllabi as well !
Appreciate all the help
Thank You!


----------



## iqrarocks

^ well, i think sindh board textbooks would suffice?
NOTE: I *heard *that AKU Test not only comprises of Karachi Board but also A levels. 

Also Another NOTE: why don't you buy the sindh board textbooks for all the science subjects? that's where i got the info from. i posted the physics one just exactly from the sindh board textbooks. but since you asked:#eek #dull 
CHEMISTRY

INTER
1ST Year
1.	Introduction To Fundamental Concepts Of Chemistry
?	Introduction
?	Significant Figures
?	Use of Exponents
?	Error and Deviation
?	Empirical Formula
?	Molecular Formula
?	Mole and Avogadro?s Number
?	Calculation Based on Chemical Equations
?	Limiting Reactant
2.	The Three States of Matter 
GASES, LIQUIDS AND SOLIDS
?	Kinetic Theory
?	Gaseous State
?	Gas Laws
?	Ideal Gases
?	Change of State (LIQUEFACATION)
?	Liquid State
?	Viscosity
?	Surface Tension
?	Vapour Pressure
?	Change of State-Boiling
?	Solid State
?	Typer of Crystals
?	Isomorphism
?	Polymorphism
?	Change of State (Melting or fusion)
3.	The Atomic Structure
?	Faraday?s Experiment-Passage of Electricity Through Solutions
?	Crookes?s Tube or Discharge Tube Experiments-Passage of Electricity Through Gases at Low Pressure
?	Positive Rays-Protons
?	Radioactivity-Confirmation of Electrons and Protons
?	Chadwick Experiment-Discovery of Neutrons
?	Spectroscopic Experiments-Spectroscopy
?	Plank?s Quantum Theory-Quantization of Energy
?	Spectra
?	Rutherford?s Model of An Atom ?Evidence for Nucleus and Arrangement
?	X-Rays and Atomic Number
?	Bohr?s Theory
?	Bohr?s Theory and Hydrogen Atom
?	Determination of Energy
?	The Hydrogen Spectrum
?	Heisenberg?s Uncertainty Principle
?	Energy Levels and Energy Sub-levels
?	Orbitals and Quantum Numbers
?	Pauli?s Exclusion Principle
?	Shapes of Orbital
?	Electronic Configuration
?	Atomic Radius
?	Ionic Radius
?	Ionization Potential
?	Electron Affinity
?	Electro negativity
4.	Chemical Bonding
?	Energetics of Bond Formation
?	Electrovalent OR Ionic Bond
?	Covalent Bond
?	Co-ordinate OR Dative Covalent Bond
?	Dipole Moment
?	Ionic Character of Covalent Bond
?	Bond Energy
?	Sigma and Pi bond
?	Hybridization
?	Shape of Simple Molecules
?	Hydrogen Bond
5.	Energetics of Chemical Reactions
?	Thermodynamic Terms System, Surroundings and States
?	First Law Of Thermodynamics (Energy Conservation)
?	Sign of ∆H 
?	Thermo Chemistry
?	Hess?s Law of Constant Heat Summation
?	Heat of Formation
6.	Chemical Equilibrium
?	Extent to which Reactions Proceed
?	Equilibrium State
?	The Law of Mass Action (Equilibrium Law)
?	Determination of Equilibrium Constant
?	Applications of The Law of Equilibrium
?	Factors Affecting Balance of Chemical Equilibrium (Le Chatelier?s Principle)
?	Solubility Product
?	Common Ion Effect
7.	Solutions and Electrolytes
?	Concentrations of Solutions
?	Hydration
?	Hydrolysis
?	Theory of Ionization
?	Conductance of Electric Current Through Solutions
?	Electrode Potential
?	Oxidation Number (O.N.)
?	Oxidation and Reduction Reactions
?	Balancing Oxidation-Reduction Reactions (Ion-Electron Method)
?	Indicators
?	Strength of Acids and Bases
?	pH
?	Buffers
?	Neutralization
8.	Introduction to Chemical Kinetics
?	Rate and Velocity of Reaction
?	Rate Constant and Rate Expression
?	Types of Reactions Based on Reaction Velocity
?	Determination of Rate of Reaction
?	Factors Affecting Rate of Reaction
2ND Year
1.	Periodic Classification
2.	Hydrogen
3.	S-Block Elements
4.	P-Block Elements
5.	D-Block Elements (Transition Elements)
6.	Introduction to Organic Chemistry
7.	Chemistry of Hydrocarbons
8.	Alkyl Halides
9.	Carbon Compounds with Oxygen Containing Functional Groups
10. Chemistry of Life
11. Chemical Industries in Pakistan 

Biology:

1st Year
INTRODUCTION 
1.	The Biology
UNITY OF LIFE
2.	Biological Molecules
3.	Enzymes
4.	The Cell
BIO-DIVERSITY
5.	Variety of Life
6. The Kingdom Prokaryotae (Mobera)
7.	The Kingdom Protista (Protoctista)
8.	The Kingdom Fungi
9.	The Kingdom Plantae
10.	The Kingdom Animalia
THE FUNCTIONAL BODY
11.	Bio-Energetics
12.	Nutrition
13.	Gaseous Exchange (both AS and O levels)
14.	Transport (both AS and O levels)
2nd Year
FUNCTIONAL BODY
1.	Homeostasis
2.	Support and Movement
3.	Co-ordination and Control
4.	Reproduction(both A2 and O levels)
5.	Growth and Development
CONTINUITY OF LIFE
6.	Chromosomes and DNA
7.	Cell Cycle 
8.	Variation and Gene(both AS and A2 levels)
9.	Biotechnology(both A2 and O levels)
10.	Evolution
ENVIRONMENTAL BIOLOGY
11.	Ecosystem
12.	Some Major Ecosystem
13.	Man and His Environment


----------



## murk

Hey can i submit the entry test form Online??? if yes How? i visited the webiste but i cudnt find any option for the submission of the form online...


----------



## Shadowfax

But i am a resident of Lahore and i heard Sindh board textbooks aren't available here , #dull and since i don't know anyone in Karachi/Sindh who can bring the books for me, I don't know what to do ! i guess i ll go down to the local stores tomorrow and see if they can find a way !
P.S thanks for your help and time!!! :happy:


----------



## yoman

im doing inter.....
i heared dat AKU prep. material of Student's Inn is really good ...
is there anyone here who went to student's inn ???


----------



## ramo91

yoman said:


> im doing inter.....
> i heared dat AKU prep. material of Student's Inn is really good ...
> is there anyone here who went to student's inn ???


Yes ... absolute waste of time and money ... neither is there material nor faculty great ... Anees Hussain is a million times better ... I joined Anees Hussain in the summer for Dow admission test prep..



murk said:


> Hey can i submit the entry test form Online??? if yes How? i visited the webiste but i cudnt find any option for the submission of the form online...


You can download the application form and apply by mail .. never heard of anyone being able to apply online ...


----------



## Mohammad Ali

ramo91 said:


> Yes ... absolute waste of time and money ... neither is there material nor faculty great ... Anees Hussain is a million times better ... I joined Anees Hussain in the summer for Dow admission test prep..
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the application form and apply by mail .. never heard of anyone being able to apply online ...


Is algebra neccesary to go thru fr AKU?


----------



## anas91

Yeah , u shud have a sound knowledge of basic algebra . . the difficulty level of maths is not mor than of olevels in AKU.


----------



## murk

ramo91 said:


> Yes ... absolute waste of time and money ... neither is there material nor faculty great ... Anees Hussain is a million times better ... I joined Anees Hussain in the summer for Dow admission test prep..
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the application form and apply by mail .. never heard of anyone being able to apply online ...


 
IS it necessary to go to Aga khan university or send them by post? or i can submit my form in Summit bank where forms are available....!!?


----------



## Maliha18

I'm pretty sure you have to either submit the form in person or mail it to AKU.
For the admission test and interview, you have to go to either Karachi, New York, or Toronto.


----------



## murk

Maliha18 said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to either submit the form in person or mail it to AKU.
> For the admission test and interview, you have to go to either Karachi, New York, or Toronto.


 
Hmmmm okay thanks for your help


----------



## anasahmed24

Interviews are also held in Lahore and Rawalpindi apart from karachi ,
Several of us think that the test comes from only sindh board , is you are in any board punjab etc just study your books they are enough no need to look specially for the sind board books.


----------



## Mohammad Ali

anas91 said:


> Yeah , u shud have a sound knowledge of basic algebra . . the difficulty level of maths is not mor than of olevels in AKU.









Is it always neccesary fr AKU to take test from SAT Books? because the centre(Students' inn),where i go,usually conduct real tests of AKU of last 5 years and most of their questions are totally similar to those of SATs.....


----------



## Maliha18

murk said:


> Hmmmm okay thanks for your help


no prob
good luck on the test


----------



## seltiksfan

To get into Aga khan university from America... do they put more emphasis on GPA or other factors like SAT 2 scores or SAT 1. The problem is That i had a bad Gpa in high school due to some circumstances but i did extremely well on the Physics, chemistry, and Bio (Bio-790, Physics-770, Chemistry-740) as well as my SAT 1. i gotta 2200 on the SAT1. (CR+MATH)= 1500

i was just wondering what would be my chance of acceptance.


----------



## Fatima93

ummm hi...i read ur post n found it helpful...federal board buks r the same as punjab text book boards....tge fsc ones at least....cud u elaborate more on them?


----------



## MastahRiz

^Read the forum rules before posting. Writing like this^ is not allowed. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Cobra

How can anyone expect to get through the Science and Math REASONING parts of the AKU test when you're studying FSc II? We totally rely on 'rattaa' so reasoning looks intimidating!

Does that mean I have to study the SAT books?

If you study in the Intermediate board, you have to only memorise. So how can you score in the Science and Math reasoning parts of the AKU test?
Do I have to study the SAT books to succeed in the reasoning section?


----------



## Shadowfax

does anyone know the publisher of "Master the Mcat by Muhammad Idrees"?
And how else can i practice for Aku test?


----------



## miss-areeba

Mr. Cobra said:


> How can anyone expect to get through the Science and Math REASONING parts of the AKU test when you're studying FSc II? We totally rely on 'rattaa' so reasoning looks intimidating!
> 
> Does that mean I have to study the SAT books?
> 
> If you study in the Intermediate board, you have to only memorise. So how can you score in the Science and Math reasoning parts of the AKU test?
> Do I have to study the SAT books to succeed in the reasoning section?


I agree to you but I have another experience as well. I am an A-Level student and the place where I go to for entry test preparation is preparing students for FSC. And there I see equally competent FSc students doing it! That shows nothing is IMPOSSIBLE! So people from all myriads can do it with a bit of more hardwork! #happy


----------



## shaman.adil

By the way, the fee list is out. I am a bit confused about the whole fee status thing. If your a Pakistani, you pay 7 50000 and if you are foreign you pay in dollars. What about the overseas Pakistanis?


----------



## Red001

where can i get master the mcat by m.idrees book from? i checked with a number of book stores but none of them seems to have it.


----------



## talib

does anyone remeber any questiosn from the test or what the test really focuses on in the different sections?


----------



## MS. AKU

hii,,, can any1 tell me if there were any tution centres for the prep of the aku entry test???


----------



## adilshaikh348

No, FSc %age doesn't matter in AKU, well try for next year but come to Chandka i would say, anyways AKU sucks


----------



## khan000000000

im currently living in U.S so just asking if you could buy SAT princeton review books in pak? any help greatly appreciated...


----------



## khan000000000

MS. AKU said:


> hii,,, can any1 tell me if there were any tution centres for the prep of the aku entry test???


yea infact there a lot...here go to this webstie 
International Locations

located in islamabad lahore and karachi---check for more info & also international offices and also online tution but if your willing to pay ))))))


----------



## yoman

For AKU test you DON'T NEED FSC BOOKS. I gave the test this year and studied from Inter, in the test almost 95% MCQs were from A-Levels and SAT-2. So don't waste your time preparing from FSC.


----------



## talib

I took the test this year and it was ZERO percent SAT II's, i was pissed i didn't get high enough to pass b/c of people giving their lame 2 cents to study satII's..it's ALL FSC/MCAT Dogars if you wanna PASS and get an interview, damn i wasted about $300.00 in that gay admission process and listened to people saying study from SAT II's..yeah..DONT DO IT.


----------



## MastahRiz

^Sorry to hear that. Hopefully your experience will helps others along the way.


----------



## talib

Ya I know, sorry about the heat, I don't want others to suffer the hurdles I went through this year, but no worries, my heart's set on Shifa  inshAllah


----------



## Danny789

Hello guys i really need ur help regarding the test im in a2 and i really dont know how to start studyin any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Danny789

Talib does giving sat 2 help in getting into aku ? Is it recommended?


----------



## talib

It is a requirement. The entry test, usually given around March, in the U.S, Canada, Pakistan, etc. is also a must to be eligible for admission. If you get shortlisted with a passing grade, you must submit your SAT II grades with a min. of 700 in each for your application to be further processed. In short, both of them are REQUIRED, and I can guarantee you that a minimum of 700 isn't enough, at least more than half of the students submit 750+, I can tell you from experience. And the entry test is quite difficult, not very high school level stuff, in contrast to what inexperienced people usually tell others. It takes at least a year of intense studying, from PAKISTANI books.

Without the entry test and the SAT II's your admission with be cancelled.


----------



## Danny789

Hey friends im doing my a2 and ill be applying aku in the 2012 i would appreciate any help as to how should i start i know most of you have been there taken the test i would deeply appreciate if any1 can take out the time and tell me where i should study from because the inter course is too long so should i stick to sat2 / sat1/alevel books or what should be my approach like thanks


----------



## ibrahim721

Hey i gave the test this year and passed too. The science section was almost a level type. 80% of questions was covered by A level syllabus both As and A2. No need to go to tution centres both waste of time and money. No need to go through sat 2. Your A levels is enough Yes u heard it right ALEVELS IS ENOUGH. English section was difficult. Harder than O levels English. Around 3 essays to write. 2 were reports related to recent world affairs so reading newspapers helps I know it sucks but it helped me. Maths and science reasoning was too easy. And time management is necessary. Hoped I helped and any queries is welcomed#roll


----------



## Danny789

Thank you so much ibrahim721 and the english and math part should be done from the sat books right. Any other opinions from students who have given the aku test will be deeply appreciated thanks . Any personal experiences or the important need for studying from inter books or we can totally ignore inter?? will really appreciate any help thnx..!!


----------



## ibrahim721

Yar inter books will be completely waste of time and u will be like WTF. And again MAths is very easy even a class 9 student can do it so no preparation required. For english if u have enough skills u will do it or u wont. It is really tough. Doing SATS wont help u.I know couple of people having O level English A and GP A but didnt clear english portion of the test. And do u know u have to clear both science/maths section and english section to clear the test. More than 50 % didnt clear the english portion. Btw can i know ur AS /O level grades and which school u doing A levels from. THnx


----------



## Danny789

ya bro but how can i just leave inter i mean are you serious because where will u do botany and zoology from


----------



## ibrahim721

No botanay and zoology stuff. The section of bio was full A levels syllabus. Let me tell u more than 80% people in aku are A level how do u think thet got in when inter people know their syllabus well. Its obvious that ur alevel stuff is enough. Its ur choice if u want to waste time in inter do it.


----------



## mohsin khan

*aku test*

it consts of 2 parts 1. eng 2. sci & gk . sci portion is quite easy bt eng is not an easy task for everyone .:happy:


nudrat said:


> hey anyone having any info abt agha khan's entrance test , please share it with me :?


----------



## Danny789

Ibrahim then how much time should i give for aku prep ppl sat ue got to study at least 1 year


----------



## ibrahim721

Yar just revise ur a levels both years for science subjects. For me one week before exam is enough for revising. Test will be around march so u will be finished almost in the schools. believe me science is not what u have to worry. It is the english part that u have to worry and u cant do much about it, And yar aku is not the end of the world. You r worrying very much. Just chill and focus more in ur A levels that matters more.


----------



## shahbaz khan

hi whch books to study for scientific reasoning in aga khan test


----------



## shahbaz khan

n whn wil be aga khan test next year ??????????


----------



## Danny789

First sunday of march guys im worried dnt knowwhere to start frm


----------



## amerhch

AKU test will be on 8th april 2012.


----------



## syed.95

Hey everyone! I'm sitting here in Canada...contemplating about whether or not I should consider AKU because from reading this thread, it seems very difficult. Is the AKU admission test equivalent to the MCAT in terms of difficulty?


----------



## Danny789

Oh boy. Is hella hard i myself am extremely confused receiving very little help from here i dont exactly know which books to study from


----------



## tahira

salam can any one is there from aku? plz give me ur contact no i need help for admission and finicial assistance inf.


----------



## Danny789

so ultimately going to institutions like anees hussaain is a complete waste of time?


----------



## adilshaikh348

Danny789 said:


> so ultimately going to institutions like anees hussaain is a complete waste of time?


of course!


----------



## bisma ilyas

r fsc marks also counted in aku test?


----------



## Dea khan

@bisma ilyas.yup to s0me extent,fsc marks do matter.but the 1st and must of getting in aku is passing aku test.so y0u sh0uld start pReparing urself f0r the test day!


----------



## Dea khan

@danny789! Study inter bo0ks as well as sat subject buks especialy f0r physics.believe me it is n0t wise t0 leave inter buks..english is n0t dat dificult as pe0ple here are p0traiting! F0cus m0re on maths and sciences! I cleared english p0rti0n and was 69%in english,but cdn't sc0re well in sciences...with0ut preparati0n u can clear english p0rti0n easily,so f0cus m0re on sciences! U can ask anything fr0m me,since i'm a repeater and appearing f0r the 2nd tym!


----------



## Dea khan

@danny.and search the thread named 'aku entRance test 2011'u'l find answers to many of ur questi0nx there!


----------



## adilshaikh348

bisma ilyas said:


> r fsc marks also counted in aku test?


nupz, not kinda, entry test score is everything in aku test but if scores are equal, then fsc marks are counted


----------



## adilshaikh348

Dea khan said:


> @danny789! Study inter bo0ks as well as sat subject buks especialy f0r physics.believe me it is n0t wise t0 leave inter buks..english is n0t dat dificult as pe0ple here are p0traiting! F0cus m0re on maths and sciences! I cleared english p0rti0n and was 69%in english,but cdn't sc0re well in sciences...with0ut preparati0n u can clear english p0rti0n easily,so f0cus m0re on sciences! U can ask anything fr0m me,since i'm a repeater and appearing f0r the 2nd tym!


i would not say for sat buks, i myself prepared only from my text books Sindh Board and also books from Punjab buks, i also read bio and chem of McCgraw hills series from Australia... I cleared science but not english, so better to go only for course buks!


----------



## bisma ilyas

#roll can any1 please tell me dat hw much fsc marks r required 4 da aku test??? m studying 4rm both fsc n satII buks. wat else should i do? wat abt english n maths??


----------



## bisma ilyas

tell me abt dat aptitude section n stuff. ix it also included??


----------



## adilshaikh348

bisma ilyas said:


> #roll can any1 please tell me dat hw much fsc marks r required 4 da aku test??? m studying 4rm both fsc n satII buks. wat else should i do? wat abt english n maths??


minimum 60%.
that is good to study fsc and sat2, but better to concentrate more on fsc books! for english, grammer buks from some good authors myt help ya. mathematics was simple last year, no need for any special prep!


----------



## spider :)

from whch book i shud prepare fu eng ?


----------



## iamscrewed

Learn everything from your OWN books.whether you are doing alevels or fsc.and practise from the SAT books or the Dogar and M.Ismail ones.


----------



## Danny789

could anyone please give me the sylabus for the aku test it says on their program appllication booklet that the test is based on the Higher Secondary Certificate curriculum available on our website aku.edu but i cant find it anywhere would appreciate help from users here i guess theyve removed it maybe someone has it from last year thanks.


----------



## Danny789

Dea khan said:


> @danny789! Study inter bo0ks as well as sat subject buks especialy f0r physics.believe me it is n0t wise t0 leave inter buks..english is n0t dat dificult as pe0ple here are p0traiting! F0cus m0re on maths and sciences! I cleared english p0rti0n and was 69%in english,but cdn't sc0re well in sciences...with0ut preparati0n u can clear english p0rti0n easily,so f0cus m0re on sciences! U can ask anything fr0m me,since i'm a repeater and appearing f0r the 2nd tym!


thanks dea khan i just saw ur post bro so ur saying study from sat subject books okay but the thing is im confused as how to start as in learn inter books or go through them


----------



## Danny789

Dea khan said:


> @danny789! Study inter bo0ks as well as sat subject buks especialy f0r physics.believe me it is n0t wise t0 leave inter buks..english is n0t dat dificult as pe0ple here are p0traiting! F0cus m0re on maths and sciences! I cleared english p0rti0n and was 69%in english,but cdn't sc0re well in sciences...with0ut preparati0n u can clear english p0rti0n easily,so f0cus m0re on sciences! U can ask anything fr0m me,since i'm a repeater and appearing f0r the 2nd tym!


what subject should i focus deeply from inter books i heard theres a lot more in chem
whats your opinion


----------



## morningmusk1

what is the syllabus for the Mathematics portion ??


----------



## amerhch

morningmusk1 said:


> what is the syllabus for the Mathematics portion ??


O'Level Maths only


----------



## Dea khan

@dany...go thrug ur inter buks 1st,if u are left wid tym then study sat bukx..f0cus m0re n organic p0rti0n of inter part 2 chemisTry ! 2 m0nths are en0ugh for aku test preparati0n.nd yeah remember n0t 2 neglect ur fsc while d0ing e.test prep!


----------



## Mussarat

Hi! can anybody tell me about the merit of aku & does it depend more on aptitude test or on FSc. marks?


----------



## Danny789

Now whats fsc bro i thought inter + alevels +sat only


----------



## Mussarat

FSc is other name of inter!


----------



## cadetalavi

i study in cadet college larkana and this year i will apply for agha khan so i want to know how to study and the book i have secured 88 percentage in hsc part 1


----------



## Danny789

Dea khan said:


> @dany...go thrug ur inter buks 1st,if u are left wid tym then study sat bukx..f0cus m0re n organic p0rti0n of inter part 2 chemisTry ! 2 m0nths are en0ugh for aku test preparati0n.nd yeah remember n0t 2 neglect ur fsc while d0ing e.test prep!


Dea khan you yourself have taken the test and since u were a repeater how does it feel like now what do u think was ur mistake not doing sat 2 or inter stuff and what do u think helped you and what you could have done to make it through pls help!!


----------



## Maimoona Afta

adil kindly help me too


----------



## Sheeza2

Hello everyone.. I am also going to give entry test this year and i am so very tensed as i haven't even visited prospectus and i am worried about the preparation #baffled.. So can anyone please help me about preparation from internet?? Your guidance would be heartly appreciated.. #happy


----------



## sammybeems

Hi, i wanted to know exactly what books to CONSIDER while preparing for the aga khan test? some recommend Federal Board books, some say Sind Board Books, and some boast about A Level books. In such a short period of time, what should I focus on? Please reply to this post as soon as possible.


----------



## LifeGuru_13

Assalam Alaikum , im a Pakistani student from Saudia Arabia, I've submitted the aplication form to Aku, I've completed my O Levels with all A*s, and my AS with all As I will give my A2 in may. I have given SAT 2 and got 790 in bio, 760 in chem and waiting for phys results. For the entry test should I just buy the books for matric and inter or also the books for Mcat. Thanks for any help!!,


----------



## Ajmal Khan

Hi every1...i am new here,i am writing aku test this yr...
i hav 3 questions..1st:need sm precise info eng and maths section, 2nd they sat1 math s betr bt i dun see a reason why it should be, cz sat math has chapters frm a level maths like permutations, geometric sequences... and lastly whats d competition level i mean on average whats the num of applicnts each year??


----------



## ibrahim721

Salaam to everyone. I gave the aku exam last year and passed it too (not in aku though). Since i cant come online every day i will try to make sure i cover all aspects of the exam. First of all i was an a level student so all study i did was my alevels only. So sorry for inter people i cant help you much.So lets come to science subject first for me the a level curriculum covered around 90 % of the science portion so for a level guys just do ur a levels dont waste ur time in fsc books or sat 2. Maths and science reasoning was very easy as we say in urdu halwa so u dont need to do any preparation for it. Last for the english part now this is where aku people differentiate the people. It was quite tough with both comprehension and composition. Time matters most here. Now as to where to study English from the answer is that either u know english that well or u dont. No book can help u. All language skills since ur primary years is tested. AND REMEMBER it is the English portion that u must worry since most students pass the science portion and to qualify the test u must clear both English section and Science section. I hope i made myself useful. And one more thing many people will tell u different things for how to prepare so plz don't waste ur time in doing things which aren't required. BEST OF LUCK


----------



## Ajmal Khan

Ibrahim bai very helpful info,,eng is what worries me the most, i havent started sciences yet, ,for maths am confident to find a way out...i secured 3A's in a lvl and appeared for centralized medicl test n went through all that cramming stuff, i pased it by may i ll b joining bmc...
but i think i deserve a place lik aku...
in short i am done wid fsc stuff(sep 2011)and a levels(june 2011)..now is it advantageous to go through both or jst alevel... IBRAHIM BAI COULD U PLZ TEL WHATS MY POSITION CAN I MAKE IT?-and dun forget to tl abt competition level-thanx


----------



## ibrahim721

@ ajmal khan
First of all congratz for 3 As in ur A levels. Yar never underestimate ur self by looking at your grades i can say ur no doubt bright student MASHALLAH so go for the aku test. Prepare enough for the science from your a levels since the science paper will be conceptual no use of ratta. For english as i mentioned above it is u either know it or u dont. Believe me i know people having A in O levels English A in their GP(As General paper) still couldnt pass the english portion. At this stage i dont think any one can do any thing about their english so all u can do is to improve ur sciences. Revise properly. DOnt take tension about maths believe me it will be the easiest portion and GO for it mate u deserve a place in aku. AND DONT THINK U R NOT WORTH FOR IT. And if u dont get aku dont think its end of the world it hardly depends where u did ur mbbs from at the end it would depend on your skills u aquired during ur student career and since u passed BMC u are allready secured. BEST OF LUCK and remeber me in ur prayers


----------



## Ajmal Khan

Thanx ibrahim bai really appreciate ur analysis abt eng i.e. either u can or cant.
and thanx for the motivation cz ths s the only thing that keeps me working otherwise there are a million distractions. 
by d way what u doin now?


----------



## myra16

Okay, so what you guys are saying is that I shouldn't start cramming the SAT book for mathematics? I mean, I don't have a bad IQ or anything it's just that I haven't been studying math for the last two years. And that did worry me!
Secondly, for the FSc students, guys, I got friends who made it to AKU without doing the A-levels books. It's just that one should have clear concepts and that's (I believe) all!


----------



## Ajmal Khan

Exactly,,,for fsc guys a level bks may b skipped if they r gd at them, bt alvl guys must at any cost go through fsc bks., 
as was said before maths has smth to do iq,,although sm basic principles are mandatory to b known.
the trap lies there in eng and if luck works u may write well otherwise u hav tick 2nd attempt on app form.lol


----------



## Omer Javed

can anyone please tell me if 'Master the MCAT-AKU' by Muhammad Idrees a good book for the aku test preparation?


----------



## myra16

@ajmal,
u mentioned 'some' basic ideas of math, can u tell me which ones, if u know?


----------



## Ajmal Khan

@myra i hav mcat aku by m.idres...its nt updated...eng sec is poor, ths mate may be didnt know how 2 right esay so he eliminated q4,,expository writing is also mising may b he feared he would make mistakes writing in his own words...plus the bio section fsc type no real concept,,,phs nd chem i havent seen yet.,...
mathS most used concepts are that of ratio n proportion, percentages, indices, basic algebra, sets, thetas for some common values of sin cos tan, formulae for volume and area of sm common shapes like triangle, rectangle,cube,cuboid, trapezium,paralellogram,cone, sphere,cylinder...basic trignometry,,u need sm practice without using calculator cz we a level std even perform operations such 2+2 on calc...
i hope it helps


----------



## MastahRiz

Ajmal Khan said:


> @myra i hav mcat aku by m.idres...its nt updated...eng sec is poor, ths mate may be didnt know how 2 right esay so he eliminated q4,,expository writing is also mising may b he feared he would make mistakes writing in his own words...plus the bio section fsc type no real concept,,,phs nd chem i havent seen yet.,...
> mathS most used concepts are that of ratio n proportion, percentages, indices, basic algebra, sets, thetas for some common values of sin cos tan, formulae for volume and area of sm common shapes like triangle, rectangle,cube,cuboid, trapezium,paralellogram,cone, sphere,cylinder...basic trignometry,,u need sm practice without using calculator cz we a level std even perform operations such 2+2 on calc...
> i hope it helps


Thanks for the reply, but please make sure to follow our forum rules. Typing in shorthand is not allowed here and your posts will be deleted.

Thanks.


----------



## myra16

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## najeebullah

#laugh


nudrat said:


> hey anyone having any info abt agha khan's entrance test , please share it with me :?


----------



## mary357

Hi i am an A level student and i had only one year to do it so i did not really have time to prepare for the entry test separately. People in here are giving mix suggestions so i want some one who has given the test to really tell me DO I NEED TO STUDY FROM FSC? or is a levels enough. i think i have a pretty good grasp of the concepts and i take pure sciences and math . PLEASE.


----------



## 123456789

DO i need to know stuff that is nt dere in A level syllabus such as fluid mechanics doplers effect berhounlis equation for physics and a some things in bio as well ?


----------



## murk

123456789 said:


> DO i need to know stuff that is nt dere in A level syllabus such as fluid mechanics doplers effect berhounlis equation for physics and a some things in bio as well ?


See It all depends, You should cover maximum things to be on safe side.

Sometimes test comes from FSc and sometimes from A-levels.

So make ur preparation perfect by practicing more n more, secondly "Make your Concepts CLEAR, dont cram any thing."

Hope it will help.

Goodluck


----------



## murk

When is the test by the way?


----------



## 123456789

Its on 8th April here 
But come on hw do they expect me to answer questions on those things . Plus i heard there is some book by Mohammed Idrees , if any one knws wer i can find a copy online dat wud be great


----------



## Majh

murk said:


> See It all depends, You should cover maximum things to be on safe side.
> 
> Sometimes test comes from FSc and sometimes from A-levels.
> 
> So make ur preparation perfect by practicing more n more, secondly *"Make your Concepts CLEAR, dont cram any thing."*
> 
> Hope it will help.
> 
> Goodluck


You sure about this? I really doubt concepts can stand without cramming. And everyone is really complimenting the FSc books. I understand that it's a bit late to be studying from them but shouldn't the AP course of the respective courses be enough? Also, are you sure that the AKU test actually tests the concept? I mean, I'd presume that they'd be like LUMS and the LUMS SSE entrance exam was quite un-conceptual... Oh and will calculators be allowed? Also, will they provide a cope of the periodic table or not? Much obliged.


----------



## 123456789

Btw wen do dey actually send u the acceptance letter after ure A level results comeout or after the test or interview ?


----------



## Ajmal Khan

Hi everybody! i hav been through a few downs lately, couldnt cover much, only 1st yr, , i am left with 2nd yr , kindly share sm quick tips for the last 6 days thanx


----------



## OwaisAKhan

Does anyone know what is the average score in the AKU entrance test?


----------



## toxicdevil

ONly 3 days left and my chemistry is zero.
I have the sample paper but can someone also provide me with any past paper?

How to prepare for chemistry?


----------



## amerhch

same here,no past papers ,if any one can help?


----------



## Majh

Yay! The pressure is on! Anyway, if the test is like that Muhammad Idrees book then I'm in for a resounding 455-whooping. Otherwise, it's all cool. Curse the AP course for not having organic chemistry in it! Anyway, the book's fine-minus the typographical errors. I'm talking about Master the MCAT-AKU by Muhammad Idrees. Do all its MCQ's for last minute preparation(the only preparation I have. XD)


----------



## Majh

Are calculators allowed. It would be uber cool if someone could show me how to edit my recent posts so that I don't have to double or triple post. But more importantly, *are calculators allowed?!*


----------



## RabiaAsif

Majh said:


> Are calculators allowed. It would be uber cool if someone could show me how to edit my recent posts so that I don't have to double or triple post. But more importantly, *are calculators allowed?!*


Nope, no calculators. And that's kinda sad if you're not a maths student.


----------



## 123456789

Majh said:


> Yay! The pressure is on! Anyway, if the test is like that Muhammad Idrees book then I'm in for a resounding 455-whooping. Otherwise, it's all cool. Curse the AP course for not having organic chemistry in it! Anyway, the book's fine-minus the typographical errors. I'm talking about Master the MCAT-AKU by Muhammad Idrees. Do all its MCQ's for last minute preparation(the only preparation I have. XD)


Is there some way i can get the book online ?
And one mre question does the book have doplers effect berhounlis equations and magnification and convex and concave lens equations also does it go into detail of the five kingdoms in biology lyk the FSC books do ?
Youre answer will be very helpful .


----------



## Majh

RabiaAsif said:


> Nope, no calculators. And that's kinda sad if you're not a maths student.


It's kind of silly to ask 12th grade students to do arithmetic... I do take calculus but that doesn't mean that my mental maths is any good. Also, then I presume that the constants aren't given either? I'll have to memorize those too. Things keep getting better and better...

Oh and 123456789, regarding your question: I have no clue whether it's online or not. Secondly, it does have optics in it. It doesn't, however, have Bernoulli's equation. Also, it has the kingdoms and the phyla and other stuff. Although, I hardly think that it has things that other books don't have. It's just a good prep, I guess. Why would you need to have a specific book to study any of the concepts you mentioned? You could use any text book for the concept. Just as an example, it'll have a heading. We'll talk about... umm... Kingdom Plantae would do. So anyway, it'll be a bit like this:
*Kingdom Plantae*
Have some biological definitions in point format(with horrid grammar and editing)
*Kingdom Animilia*
Have a bunch of phyla and some exapmles
This'll be followed by a few practice MCQ's and that'll be follwed by the answer key with explanations. All in all... Conceptually, if you want a refresher course, this book'll so well. However, if you're learning new concepts like I am then maybe this book is not the best of ideas.... I still have no idea what Cannizzaro reactions are or whatever they're called.
Question time~!
On passing CO2 through Grignard reagent:
A. Methanoic acid is formed
B. Ethandioic acid is formed
C. Propanoic acid is formed
D. Glycrol is formed

Good luck folks! With me giving the exam, you guys are gonna need it. ;D The Bio King has landed. w00t!


----------



## murk

Majh said:


> You sure about this? I really doubt concepts can stand without cramming. And everyone is really complimenting the FSc books. I understand that it's a bit late to be studying from them but shouldn't the AP course of the respective courses be enough? Also, are you sure that the AKU test actually tests the concept? I mean, I'd presume that they'd be like LUMS and the LUMS SSE entrance exam was quite un-conceptual... Oh and will calculators be allowed? Also, will they provide a cope of the periodic table or not? Much obliged.


Well Its mainly based on concepts, specially the science reasoning section. 

DO remember that last step of everything is to keep all the things in ur mind (memorize it after building concepts).

No calculators r allowed. and they will write the values of elements where required but they wont give u the whole table..
goodluck


----------



## 123456789

Sweet nw em supposed to study the phyla as well -_-
Btw i just wanted to knw wat all is mentioned so i have a rough idea of what myt come .Cuz i have no clue. Ive done A levels . DO they ask wat is in common to both courses or on FSC . Thats wat i wanted to knw


----------



## Majh

Oh... I just checked the FSc bio book out and I was displeased. Turns out, the Muhammad Idrees book just takes statements in the course book and puts them into question form. Sloppy if you ask me. So yeah... It's not gonna help you out much if you've got the FSc bio book. Oh and 123456789, naturally they'll ask what's common in both courses considering that both courses would teach the same thing. I mean, I haven't done A levels but I'd presume that the course material wouldn't be much different. Actually, the FSc bio course is the exact same as the AP bio course. Chemistry is really different unfortunately as AP chemistry has no organic chem so the only organic chemistry I've done is the O level one. Oh and Murk. I'm quite sure that the last step is the only thing you can do at the 11th hour.  So cram and unload it all during the few hours of the exam is the only way to go for me.  Unfortunately, I hate studying...


----------



## 123456789

Who doesnt? *sigh* 
It unrealistic the amount of names and other things in FSC in the kingdoms chapter , Srsly hope that doesnt come .To add to m misery heard only 10 overseas ppl are chosen .
Plus does anyone have a complete mock paper of the test nt the trivial sample test paper on their site ?


----------



## murk

123456789 said:


> Who doesnt? *sigh*
> It unrealistic the amount of names and other things in FSC in the kingdoms chapter , Srsly hope that doesnt come .To add to m misery heard only 10 overseas ppl are chosen .
> Plus does anyone have a complete mock paper of the test nt the trivial sample test paper on their site ?


I dont think anyone will have the whole paper, but the time i was preparing for the test, there were many previous questions posted at orkut, i dont know abt now. 

As far as kingdom chapters r concerned they dont ask much from them, they will ask the most common things out of them like which things comes in which phyla and family... remember the most common things...


----------



## Majh

murk said:


> I dont think anyone will have the whole paper, but the time i was preparing for the test, there were many previous questions posted at orkut, i dont know abt now.
> 
> As far as kingdom chapters r concerned they dont ask much from them, they will ask the most common things out of them like which things comes in which phyla and family... remember the most common things...


So you've given this before? This is great. Okay, are the questions like the Muhammad Idrees book ones(Not sure if you have it or not). I mean are the questions general stuff or will they ask annoying stuff like the mineral for *insert element here*. Also, if you get more than the passing average will you get called got the interview or not? Good luck guys. One day left!


----------



## murk

I had a book MCAT for AKU, That was not of much help, they as from organic chemistry more than inorganic...

And they will select a pass % according to results and ppl who get tht r called for interview.
Last time it was 66%


----------



## maan786

which type of questions they ask in mathematics portion??


----------



## Majh

So they ask from organic more? Goodness I'm knee deep. Anyway, thanks for the heads up, now I'll study that more. So many darn chapters. I'll go mad if I hear anything ending with ane ene or yne again.


----------



## Danny789

Hello people been researching to find help but when u sit for the exam is when u really know how it feels nobody can define what the pattern is the year inter chemistry was all over even in scince reasoning 
but overall make sure u practice math english bio was exttremely easy pls pray that i pass the test


----------

